
Show HN: Globlog – One post a day. Anyone can submit their post for publication - mapehe
http://globlog.xyz/
======
mapehe
This is a format I thought about a long time ago. No idea if it makes any
sense, but decided to give it a shot and put it out there anyway. Making it
was also a good few hour exercise.

Maybe there would be room for something like this these days when you are
overwhelmed by information all the time.

------
nitemice
Site is down. Showing Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page.

